# Pigeon on balcony screaming all the time



## karabas (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

This might be completely normal, but it's bugging me.

There's a pigeon flock living on our building and there are a few particular pigeons that come to sit on our balcony sometimes.

One of these guys has started coming to our balcony and "screaming". He does it from morning to evening, several times per hour, each time for several minutes on end. It looks like he's basically leaving to get food and then comes back and keeps doing this sound.

I recorded a video of him that you can find here. He's making the sound at the beginning, the stops, then resumes at around 1:08. Mind you, he saw me in the window and was a bit spooked - normally he doesn't pause like that and he's much louder and urgent than in the video.

Is this normal or should I do something?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*NORMAL Sweet boy! That looks like a male (not screaming) cooing and trying to call over a mate. They will usually call a mate to their turf, which means he may be calling her to come and nest around your balcony-which he now feels is his. If he gets her there, she may end up nesting in a plant pot or other "nest friendly" location.

If it is not safe for them to do so because of hawks or any other predator coming there-or you don't want them there, please make the area unfriendly to them.*


----------



## karabas (Nov 3, 2015)

It's safe on our balcony, but I haven't seen his mate ever - and he's been doing this for at least a week...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree he is calling and trying to attract a mate. Probably doesn't have one yet, but he is trying to get the attention of one. 
As was mentioned already, they may nest on your balcony, so if you use it, then you may not want them doing that.


----------



## karabas (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok, thanks guys. He's so loud he's been waking me up in the morning and it's been happening for a while, so I was just concerned.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope he finds a friend soon, for your sake. LOL.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

karabas said:


> Ok, thanks guys. He's so loud he's been waking me up in the morning and it's been happening for a while, so I was just concerned.


* Thank you for being SO considerate of this male bird. I also hope he gets his wish granted. *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Hope he finds a friend soon, for your sake. LOL.


LOL. Else karabas will keep having an early morning alarm without setting it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> LOL. Else karabas will keep having an early morning alarm without setting it


Cute


----------

